# Vikings ticket commercial



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Has anyone seen that Vikings ticket commercial where they claim "we've always been cold weather, never fair weather"?

NEVER BEEN FAIR WEATHER????????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Queenie fans are the biggest fair weather fans the NFL has. Notice, there doesn't seem to be any purple pride with a 1-5 record. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: Of course, with the upcoming game against the undefeated and defending Super Bowl Champions, Green Bay Pukers, I think we can go ahead and say 1-6 record.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Win or lose I've been a Vikings fan for more than 30 years. Ain't afraid to say it. Now, just which team are you a fan of? Don't think you've ever mentioned it, just bashed the h$ll of Vikings fans.

huntin1


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you see his predictions, huntin1? I think that shows his Vike bashing is him simply sticking to what he does best


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I've always been a fan thru thick and thin, watched them lose all 4 super bowl's, oh wait, we had a snow storm during one of them and lost power, so i guess I missed one, I guess I just don't understand you thought's Recurendickhead, you want us all to rant and rave about how dismal of a season it is, I'm sure were all disappointed,but I guess I just don't get what your trying to prove with all your negative post's about Minnesota sports, you never list your favorite team because your a Fricken hide behind your computer screen ********, I will always cheer for the Vike's , and if they leave ,soo be it, the sun will still come up tomorrow, but probaly the best thing that would happen if they leave, maybe your ******** responses will cease, but I doubt it, have a good day Recurendickhead,,, :beer: ,,,


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Well played :wink:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i still like the vikes and the twins.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

huntin1 said:


> Now, just which team are you a fan of? Don't think you've ever mentioned it, just bashed the h$ll of Vikings fans.huntin1


So what else is new???


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Vikings are my team and always will be, no matter what their record. True fans don't sway, Recurvenator.

What team do you stand up for, Recurvenator? You probably just like whoever is the best at that moment...so I would guess the Packers right now. A few years ago it was probably the Saints and the Patriots. Probably a Yankee's and Lakers fan as well. Jimmie Johnson is probably your favorite NASCAR driver (at least until this year), and you liked Tiger Woods (but now have switched to Luke Donald).

You know what they say, Recurvenator, "stand up for something or you'll fall for anything". Probably nothing more true than that quote for you. :rock: oke: eace:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

drjongy said:


> Vikings are my team and always will be, no matter what their record. True fans don't sway, Recurvenator.
> 
> What team do you stand up for, Recurvenator? You probably just like whoever is the best at that moment...so I would guess the Packers right now. A few years ago it was probably the Saints and the Patriots. Probably a Yankee's and Lakers fan as well. Jimmie Johnson is probably your favorite NASCAR driver (at least until this year), and you liked Tiger Woods (but now have switched to Luke Donald).
> 
> You know what they say, Recurvenator, "stand up for something or you'll fall for anything". Probably nothing more true than that quote for you. :rock: oke: eace:


X2 X3 X4 X5,,,,,,,Recurve will never list a team,he's a COWARD hiding behind his keyboard,,,


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I dislike the vikings with a passion, that being said, stop feeding the troll. Don't respond to his junk posts.


----------

